# Theres not enough o's in WOOOOOOOOW for these !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2156792/No-photographs-Astonishing-acrylic-paintings-detailed-look-like-taken-camera.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Boy you got that right, incredible.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is amazing stuff!

There is an art festival in Buffalo this weekend. My wife dragged me to it yesterday..... Okay so I did have fun..... But I walked by a tent that had pictures like this. I thought they were photographs. I did not get a chance to stop to look. My wife was urging me to the jewelry tent she was at (It all looks the same to us ladies). Well anyway Jason de Graaf is Canadian. Buffalo is close to Canada. I live 8 min from Ft. Erie. There are a lot of Canadians that come to this art show. I wondering if the booth at the art show is his. I will try to talk the wife into going back to the art show today. (maybe we skip the jewelry tents though)​


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My wife the art teacher says.....she needs more experience and...go back to school.

Very nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I spent my whole day gardening with the wife..... It does not look as good as these paintings...... Also means I did not get to go back to the art fest and find out if that was his booth. Sorry guys..... blame the wife.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah she loves it.... and I love her. Thanks for the offer. I think I will pass. LOL I will say she did most of it. I sat on the porch and sanded a few calls while she did all the planting. I put down the mulch LOL! She took some pictures that I will post. It is almost done. Only a few spots, that you can't see from the front, are not planted.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Yeah she loves it.... and I love her. Thanks for the offer. I think I will pass. LOL I will say she did most of it. I sat on the porch and sanded a few calls while she did all the planting. I put down the mulch LOL! She took some pictures that I will post. It is almost done. Only a few spots, that you can't see from the front, are not planted.


 Vegetables or flowers or both.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mostly flowers and some other plants. The shrubs were there already. Which need some trimming but did not have time yesderday


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If not told before hand I would not have believed that they were not photographs. Amazing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree...What is your favorite ? I want to say Heliocentric is mine but it's really hard to decide.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I agree...What is your favorite ? I want to say Heliocentric is mine but it's really hard to decide.


Funny, that is the one I set as my wall paper an hour and a half ago.

He has a thing for spheres.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep looking at them...... I still have not gotten over the fact that they are not photographs. I can not choose yet


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Funny, that is the one I set as my wall paper an hour and a half ago.
> 
> He has a thing for spheres.


And Fruit


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just love the comments where people ask "where is the art in reproducing a photograph onto canvas?" or "What's the use of painting this when you could just take a photo in a portion of the time?"

Nonsense.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah....... The point is he can! Nitwits...........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any guesses as to the talent level of the people asking that question ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Its the notch above envious, called jealous.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah or roughly translated to.... ZERO


----------

